# Dogwatch invisible fence



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all,
Well, I did it, bought an invisible fence this a.m.
They'll install it next Thursday a.m.

Since having Bridget at the cottage and letting her run free, and hiking with her twice a day, she's in the dumps, now that we're home.

Well, plus she just started her first heat, so that is holding us back from walking....we're just sticking around the house....did take onbe hike the other day, but I kind of worry we'll run into a love interest. (afterall, Bridget IS blond, and those girls just want to have fun)

She is bummed....

So, at least when her heat is at the end, we'll be all ready for romping, running, and playing unleashed!

Does anyone have an invisible/offbrand fence, and do you like it?

Pros and cons?

We have about an acre of land that will be wired, and Dogwatch does not charge for the footage.
It's a flat fee, guaranteed for life...(the dogs, not mine)

So...what ya all think?


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

We bought Invisible Fence brand and love it so far! We got the new Boundary Plus system, which is different than the traditional fence. The correction takes place at the place of the wire and beyond, instead of 18" inside the wire plus a few feet out. With boundary plus, if the pup crosses the boundary, the correction DOES NOT STOP until it times out, no matter how far away he was to get. The timeout length is customizable. And when the pup returns into the boundary, he is not corrected. So with the boundary plus, he has access to ALL of the yard. With traditional, he would only have access to the part inside the fence where the correction starts.

We weren't charged for footage. It was a flat fee plus we had extra for some loops (mulch beds). And also we paid for training, which I really liked - they were good trainers - reward based - and brought their own dogs for distractions/lures.

ETA - I would be sure to look at whether the correction can be adjusted. My friend has an off-brand fence and the correction is one-size-fits-all. This would be a no-go for me. I like that with ours, it can be set very low. While we trained, the correction was just a tickle. Once we were done w/ initial training, the trainer only set it high enough to stop him, and no higher. I didn't want it to be painful for him.

the correction DOES scare the holy heck out of him. The first time he was corrected for real, I started bawling. So embarrassing, lol


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have the DogWatch in my yard, it surrounds over two acres of land. It was installed years before I bought my house. I think three owners ago.

When I moved in, I called Dogwatch up, my dog was already trained, so they put the flags up for me, tested the fence and trained Brady on his new boundaries with his new collar. 

Recently, I was having problems with MacKenzie's collar. We were going through batteries like once a month, then I went through three batteries in two days. I called them up and they replaced the collar for free, I just had to mail them back the old one, otherwise they would charge me.

I did some research, and DogWatch was actually founded by one of the Invisible Fence partners when he went out on his own. It is a great brand.

I do occasionally test the collars every once in a while, for my own sanity to make sure that they are still working. I think MacKenzie's broke because she had gotten sprayed by a skunk and had to get the smell out by using vinegar. It started to go through batteries faster after that, but I thought she was just testing the fence more. Brady takes about a year to go through his batteries, MacKenzie about every 6 to 8 months. Just always keeps spares around. 

We have tons of deer, coyotes, bunnies, etc in our yard. The dogs do chase them, and amazingly stop right at there boundary. 

When I bought our first one and had it installed, my husband was upset at me. He thought it was a waste of money. Now he actually offers to our neighbors to help them install / train their dogs, to keep their wondering dogs safe. I have actually even considered looking into buying a franchise.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

toliva said:


> We bought Invisible Fence brand and love it so far! We got the new Boundary Plus system, which is different than the traditional fence. The correction takes place at the place of the wire and beyond, instead of 18" inside the wire plus a few feet out. With boundary plus, if the pup crosses the boundary, the correction DOES NOT STOP until it times out, no matter how far away he was to get. The timeout length is customizable. And when the pup returns into the boundary, he is not corrected. So with the boundary plus, he has access to ALL of the yard. With traditional, he would only have access to the part inside the fence where the correction starts.
> 
> We weren't charged for footage. It was a flat fee plus we had extra for some loops (mulch beds). And also we paid for training, which I really liked - they were good trainers - reward based - and brought their own dogs for distractions/lures.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, those are great new features. DogWatch does have multiple settings, I believe the company sets them for you and if you need them adjusted, the will adjust them. I have never had to adjust them.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Dogwatch does have adjustable settings, and I will be taught to use them.
Supposedly, the first seeting is more like tickle, than a correction.

I'm just scared, trusting an invisible line to protect my dog. How long before I'm not traumatized? lol

Not they will ever be left unattended. Ever.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> Recently, I was having problems with MacKenzie's collar. *We were going through batteries like once a month,* then I went through three batteries in two days. I called them up and they replaced the collar for free, I just had to mail them back the old one, otherwise they would charge me.
> 
> I did some research, and DogWatch was actually founded by one of the Invisible Fence partners when he went out on his own. It is a great brand.
> 
> I do occasionally test the collars every once in a while, for my own sanity to make sure that they are still working. I think MacKenzie's broke because she had gotten sprayed by a skunk* and had to get the smell out by using vinegar.* It started to go through batteries faster after that, but I thought she was just testing the fence more. Brady takes about a year to go through his batteries, MacKenzie about every 6 to 8 months. Just always keeps spares around.


 
They don't make collars that have rechargable batteries or are water proof?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have PetSafe Wirless systems at my parents and my house. Buddy loves to run free and I love not having to chase after him anymore. Since it is wireless I can take the system with me on vacation and to visit relatives with Buddy in tow 

The PetSafe stay and play has rechargeable batteries. I believe the collars are waterproof but I would still not submerge them in water.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> I have PetSafe Wirless systems at my parents and my house. Buddy loves to run free and I love not having to chase after him anymore. Since it is wireless I can take the system with me on vacation and to visit relatives with Buddy in tow
> 
> The PetSafe stay and play has rechargeable batteries. I believe the collars are waterproof but I would still not submerge them in water.


Our dogs collar can be worn in the rivers, lakes and pools. If they are waterproof they should be fine if they need to be cleaned.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> They don't make collars that have rechargable batteries or are water proof?


They just started selling the ones with the rechargeable battery. Collars are very expensive, so until I need to pay for one, I'll just use the batteries. I believe they are water resistant but not proof. Mackenzie is in the water all the time, but I think the vinegar ruined it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

mooselips said:


> Dogwatch does have adjustable settings, and I will be taught to use them.
> Supposedly, the first seeting is more like tickle, than a correction.
> 
> I'm just scared, trusting an invisible line to protect my dog. How long before I'm not traumatized? lol
> ...


 
It took longer to train me than to train the dogs. I was a nervous wreck. Still anytime I lose sight of one of the dogs, my heart sinks, but they are just on the other side of the house or a bush. 

What finally made me trust the fence, even though my original trainer had showed me that Brady was trained with his own dog being outside the boundary, is during one session, we did not know my neighbor's cat was sleeping in my bushes, Brady found her and tried to chase her out of the yard only to get the correction. He then went running back to the house.

The problem I do have, is if I take my dogs to a new area, if they see those little flags for gas lines or pesticides, they will stop in their tracks and not move. I actually have to get them to not look at them, or have somebody stand in front of them so we can pass them.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never used an invisible fence and don't know anything about them so please forgive my ignorance but what prevents the coyotes from coming into your yard?



cubbysan said:


> We have tons of deer, coyotes, bunnies, etc in our yard. The dogs do chase them, and amazingly stop right at there boundary.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> They don't make collars that have rechargable batteries or are water proof?


I have the Innotek underground fence. The collars are waterproof and rechargeable. This was a requirement because Roxy goes for a daily swim in our pond. The fence has worked very well for us.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> I've never used an invisible fence and don't know anything about them so please forgive my ignorance but what prevents the coyotes from coming into your yard?


Nothing. We live in the country, and unless you have fort knox - which I hope I have for my ducks ( fenced in sides, underground fencing, and roof fencing, plus a solid house for night time ). I have a electric fence ( not turned on ) horse pasture and my neighbors have 5 feet fencing in parts of their yard - none of it keeps the coyotes or the deer out. You just need to have a lot of respect for the wildlife, keep an eye on your dogs, and not let them out too late or too early. If I hear or see coyotes, then my dogs are sent right back in the house. What is odd, is I rarely see the coyotes come into my invisible fence boundaries. I have seen them looking at my dogs while my dogs were barking at them, but I think they tend to know that the boundary smells like my dogs etc. But trust me, I am very scared of them, and do my best to protect my dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

jimla said:


> I have the Innotek underground fence. The collars are waterproof and rechargeable. This was a requirement because Roxy goes for a daily swim in our pond. The fence has worked very well for us.


 
This is what I had at my previous house, and I love the collar much better.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, Bridget likes to swim, but I don't have a lake in my yrad, and if she does swim, I'll remove the collar......


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have the PetSafe brand invisible fence and LOVE IT!!! DH & I always say it's was the best money we every spent on dog "stuff". Ours encloses around 2 acres. We've had it 2+ years and Hank NEVER crosses the boundary since his training period ended. We installed and did the training ourselves. Bought it on Amazon for less than $200.

The orginal collar that came with the kit had different levels. The replacement collar we purchased (the orginal one dropped and broke) has only 1 level of correction but it doesn't matter since Hank doesn't test the boundary anyway.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Our dogs collar can be worn in the rivers, lakes and pools. If they are waterproof they should be fine if they need to be cleaned.


My parents have a PetSafe collar that they use in Buddy that used to belong to Lucky. The collar is probably 12 years old and still works. I don't know if it would have lasted that long if regularly submerged in water. The actual pack gets a wipe down as needed.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Willow52 said:


> We have the PetSafe brand invisible fence and LOVE IT!!! DH & I always say it's was the best money we every spent on dog "stuff". Ours encloses around 2 acres. We've had it 2+ years and Hank NEVER crosses the boundary since his training period ended. We installed and did the training ourselves. Bought it on Amazon for less than $200.
> 
> The orginal collar that came with the kit had different levels. The replacement collar we purchased (the orginal one dropped and broke) has only 1 level of correction but it doesn't matter since Hank doesn't test the boundary anyway.


I have a PetSafe wireless fence for Buddy. My parents also have 1 at their house. We love it for him and as well for out last golden, Lucky. I love that I can also take it with me.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> My parents have a PetSafe collar that they use in Buddy that used to belong to Lucky. The collar is probably 12 years old and still works. I don't know if it would have lasted that long if regularly submerged in water. The actual pack gets a wipe down as needed.


I was just wondering why they can make the collar for e-collars totally water proof and not invisible fence collars. And yes these collars can be submerged in water.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Ours is submersible. I've bathed my pup while wearing it many times with no problems. Doubtful he would swim with it, but I was told he could ( we don't have a pool or pond in the yard)


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. Wow that would be scary knowing they're out there! I can't even imagine it, stay safe!



cubbysan said:


> Nothing. We live in the country, and unless you have fort knox - which I hope I have for my ducks ( fenced in sides, underground fencing, and roof fencing, plus a solid house for night time ). I have a electric fence ( not turned on ) horse pasture and my neighbors have 5 feet fencing in parts of their yard - none of it keeps the coyotes or the deer out. You just need to have a lot of respect for the wildlife, keep an eye on your dogs, and not let them out too late or too early. If I hear or see coyotes, then my dogs are sent right back in the house. What is odd, is I rarely see the coyotes come into my invisible fence boundaries. I have seen them looking at my dogs while my dogs were barking at them, but I think they tend to know that the boundary smells like my dogs etc. But trust me, I am very scared of them, and do my best to protect my dogs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have coyotes and bears in my area was well as hawks and vultures. Don't forget snakes, too!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks. Wow that would be scary knowing they're out there! I can't even imagine it, stay safe!


I am used to it now. They all tend to stay away because there is plenty of food out there for them. I have seen the coyotes walk within ten feet of my ducks' pen, and walk right past them. I am more scared of the owls and hawks getting at my baby chickens and ducks when I bring them outside.

When I lived in a populated neighborhood in MA, the coyotes used to come up to the kids at recess time, and even tried to enter my teacher friend's classroom one day when she had her door to the outside open. Those are the coyotes you need to worry about.

Another thing that somebody told me about coyotes is that they travel, so they only visit certain areas every 8 weeks or so.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> I have coyotes and bears in my area was well as hawks and vultures. Don't forget snakes, too!


Yes, I had snakes in my duck house twice this summer. They go after he eggs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I was just wondering why they can make the collar for e-collars totally water proof and not invisible fence collars. And yes these collars can be submerged in water.


The collar is waterproof but I personally would not submerge it in water. I would be afraid it would short circuit and scare my dog! 

I never doubt that they could be submerged in water. He wears the collar in the rain and after baths. I just don't deliberately put it into water!

I also don't do field work with my Golden so an e-collar is not needed. If Buddy is going to play in the sprinkler or kiddy pool in the yard I take the collar off. I have no standing water source on my property- No ponds, pools, streams, etc.

He swims only is regular collar on in a controlled setting like a pool or where there are a dozen Golden people around!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> Yes, I had snakes in my duck house twice this summer. They go after he eggs.


Ground hogs freak me out the most. In my area they are like 3 feet long and +40 pounds. 

I was attacked my a large male but thankfully Lucky (RIP) heard me scream and went after it. Thank god Lucky was 120 pounds. We unfortunately had to catch and kill it to make sure it did not have rabies. It was 40 inches long and weighted 53 pounds. The males are very territorial. The females will only get angry when protecting their young.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> The collar is waterproof but I personally would not submerge it in water. I would be afraid it would short circuit and scare my dog!
> 
> I never doubt that they could be submerged in water. He wears the collar in the rain and after baths. I just don't deliberately put it into water!
> 
> ...


My question was already answered that they do indeed make the same type of waterproof collars for the fences as they do the e collar. I just questioned it because someone mentioned that they thought they ruined theirs by cleaning it. You can be rest assurred there are no circuits to short out in batteries.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I have about 4-1/2 acres of Invisible Fence(brand). I love it so much. It is also guaranteed for life (my life) so collars can go from dog to dog. Collars are also guaranteed even if a dog chews one up. Great company and I hope you will enjoy yours as well.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay, you all had me wondering, so I had to call the salesperson who sold me the Dogwatch...

The collar is waterproof, and submersible in up to 8 feet of water.

Which is good to know.......


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

mooselips said:


> Okay, you all had me wondering, so I had to call the salesperson who sold me the Dogwatch...
> 
> The collar is waterproof, and submersible in up to 8 feet of water.
> 
> Which is good to know.......


For me, I really think it was the vinegar that got it. I have been doing a lot of cleaning in my house with vinegar, and now I have been told it will eat through the sealed portions of my shower too, and when it comes to the skunk smell, how else do you get rid of it without saturation.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I remember years ago, when I had my Chocolate Lab, she got sprayed....

I bought these neutralizing drops I put on the dog, and Voila' smell gone.
Sure wish I knew the name of those, I think I bought them at the Hardware store.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex has a Petsafe wireless fence and he does great and rarely breaks boundry; he sees a dog walker and he woofs at them but doesn't chase them and same with the power walker. The thing is that we had to find the right level for Dex and it turned out to be the highest setting but once he established it he respects it. The only down turn is that the battery seems to get drained fairly quickly, but we've now got a two pack that I bought from Petsmart.


----------

